# AKC Canine Good Partners (Mix Breed) Program



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Well it’s been about a year since AKC announced that mix breed dogs were going to be allowed to compete in some capacity at their agility, obedience, and rally events.

Ten months since they announced that mix breeds would compete in the same classes and for the same titles as the purebreds.

Six months since the Dogs of Mysterious Origins debuted in the ring.

…and five months since our first AKC trial. We were not going to participate under the “separate but equal” ruling last year, but once we were able to compete in the same classes I decided to go for it since AKC trials are the most prevalent in my area (by FAR). FWIW though I don’t agree with all their policies, I’m in the camp that AKC is just a registry and isn’t the Devil Incarnate so let’s not go there.

So if AKC trials are so common, why is it that after wrapping up Kim’s open titles recently, and Webster going 3-for-3 to finish his NA, that the only way we can trial between now and February is by travelling at least 2.5 hours each way? Because of a lack of trials over the winter months? No. Because so many clubs are still barring the mudbloods from competing.

And frankly, it’s extremely annoying.

I get the whole specialty thing…wanting to celebrate a particular breed…what I don’t understand is banning mix breeds from all-breed trials. From what I’ve seen so far it’s mostly breed clubs, but one I just saw last night, which prompted this post, is being hosted by an all-breed agility club! 

Granted obedience is much worse…while maybe 30% of area agility trials ban the mudbloods, obedience is still above 50%. 

Sooo we are back to writing letters urging clubs, if they are going to hold AKC trials, to support their parent club’s programs and include mix breeds in their entry premiums. I’m holding out hope that the “option inclusion of Canine Partners” clause was to ease in the program and that it will become automatic at some point…ie. if you are holding trial you are by default including all AKC registered dogs eligible to participate in the sport. Not holding my breath, grant you, but hopeful nonetheless. 

I mean, we’re technically eligible for the 2011 AKC Agility Invitational, but can’t compete in local trials? That’s utter silliness.


Anyway.


How has it been going for those competing, especially with mix breeds, since April? Good experiences/bad experiences? I know we aren’t the only AKC CP’s on this board by any stretch, and some of you were competing with pure/ILP dogs long before this change in the system.

P.S. Thanks for listening to my little frustration-vent!


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

I have personally urged the board of directors of my local member club (my own club) to consider adding the mutts to strut their stuff at our agility trials. And I will keep urging, more than half the membership of our club owns mutts I wouldn't think it would be that hard!


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

You have to consider who is on our board, Erin >.<


----------



## And (Apr 5, 2010)

I personally have not looked into AKC agility with my mutt, but I am good friends with a lady who got her club to allow mixed breed dogs. She sent letters, went to meetings, and in the end got them to change their 'rules'.

From what I have read, you have done very well in AKC this year. So I hope that the clubs around you change their mind about letting mixed breeds enter!


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

It's a shame, Shaina, that the clubs in your area aren't allowing mixed breeds at their trial. We have some who are still holding out, but I'd say about 75% of trials around here are "letting us in."

Also, quite a few clubs had already submitted their trial's paperwork before the whole Canine Partners thing came in to play.. which explains why several Spring 2010 trials excluded us (I've spoken to some trial chairs and they confirmed this). SO, it's possible that maybe, in 2011, the clubs will start allowing mixed breeds at their trials. I hope that's the case for you.

I really can't imagine not doing AKC. NADAC is not prevalent around here at all, and besides that, I'm really not a fan of NADAC. CPE is pretty common, but a lot of the trial sites suck for my purposes (indoors, or at noisy/congested places - no good for Marge). If AKC didn't allow mixed breed enrollment, we'd probably be competing just a few days out of the year.

This year, we've done 9 days of AKC trialing so far. Marge has her NA and NAJ, two legs of her OA and one leg of her OAJ. We have three more days of trialing coming up between now and November 7, so I'm hoping to finish off those Open titles.

Response from fellow exhibitors has been fine.. I really haven't met any one at all who was opposed to my and my dog's presence at the trial or anything like that.

AKC is all over the place here - we learn AKC courses in class, we see AKC courses at run-throughs. Seminars are with AKC/USDAA judges/competitors. You kind of HAVE to do AKC around here or you're screwed.


----------

